# I got a "Hall Pass" once



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

If any of you haven't seen it, especially women, but also men, I recommend seeing the movie "Hall Pass" from the creators of the 40 Year Old Virgin (I think - it appears to be the same humor and writing - don't quote me on that).

Me and my gf went out and saw it on a whim (I can't remember the last time I went to the movies). 

Despite marginal acting at times, the writing was awesome and witty. I laughed my butt off. Christina Applegate was good too.

It won't ruin the movie if I tell you this (you can still go see it) but there is one point in the movie, where the men are all out bumbling around like pathetic middle aged men to get laid that week they are off from marriage and the woman who gave her husband the "hall pass" (the cutie from The Office is the wife - she is just amazing to look at her demeanor and face; hte psychiatrist is that woman from The View, dont recall her name) comes to an epiphany - she is with a guy who is giving her attention and she is thinking of sleeping with him obviously. . .she had actually taken the recommendation from a psychiatrist to give her husband a "Hall Pass".

She says in a moment of realization, "OMG. . .the Hall Pass wasn't for him. . .it was for me."

It really made me think about my past marital dysfunction. My ex-wife had given me a Hall Pass a couple of times. She denies doing it but I can tell you, ladies, any guy remembers that "so-called gift" pretty vividly.

I can see now the Hall Pass was for her, not for me.

It's kind of sad (and comic) - in the end, most guys just want to have sex with their wives; they aren't the same guys they were when they were younger (often they never were players anyway).

I think all couples should go see the movie and prepare to laugh at the movie and yourselves.

Humor is a potent, POTENT means of educating and making a point.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I never understood the premise of a hall pass. So a wife offers it and the husband blows out a sigh of relief and goes about his business seeking strange. How would this not breed resentment in the wife? It might be funny movie entertainment but due to this movie, many people are talking about the concept like it is a good thing. I fail to see the hilarity of it when brought to real life, if anything, it becomes a chip to be cashed in later....when least expected.


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

It sounds like a good movie. My wife gave me a free pass when she cheated but has since expired. I did look into having sex w/ another woman, she wanted to, she was there, I had a bed, I had protection, hell I had permission but I couldn't do it. I took a vow and it means something to me, even if my wife was there cheering me on I couldn't. Am I a failure? I think not, we all must do what we believe is best for our families and live w/ who we are.
Mouse


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies aside, seems to me that anyone being offered a hall pass better wonder WHY their spouse is doing it. 

Just thinking about it a moment or two would inform.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

All kidding aside, movies like Hall Pass and Hot Tub Time Machine, while hilarious and entertaining, do further perpetuate the stereotype of the bored husband who cannot wait to "break free" from their nagging/*****y/overbearing ball and chain and go out and find new and exciting. It is a tale as old as time and now people are talking about it like this should be a "solution" within long term marriages. Whose talking? Maxim, AskMen and other male oriented media. I wonder if this would be talking points if instead the movie was about bored wives who wanted to find new ****. I doubt men would view that as a comedy but rather a horror flick.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Um hello? "Sleep, Pray, Love" and "Momma Mia" don't count? What about "Bridges of Madison County"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Brennan,

Just go watch the movie. Trust me.

The movie doesn't "glorify" the idea of a "Hall Pass" - it makes a comedy out of it and demonstrates the idea that men, while they say they have it in them, don't really have it in the end. That all men (even including me) nuture this fantasy that if it weren't for their wives, they'd have 20 different women every month. 

Only it ain't true.

Family Man is another movie that hits upon this in a Rated G version, although it takes a less sexual angle.

Men gawk, they fantasize, but in the end, they want to be with their wives.

It's almost a R rated version of Road Hogs.

And the movie does hit upon the woman's side of this. . .that's what I was getting at. . . and the movie was getting at. . .in the end. . .who is the Hall Pass really for? Maybe not so much men as it is for women.

Women, who are tired of their husbands desire for them, who want an excuse to get out of "the duty" and perhaps an excuse to wander the "halls" themselves.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

michzz said:


> Um hello? "Sleep, Pray, Love" and "Momma Mia" don't count? What about "Bridges of Madison County"?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Only saw Mamma Mia. Exactly how does THAT count as a hall pass? :scratchhead: The whole movie is dancing and singing and a gay mans fantasy movie.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Brennan,

If I can further sell this movie to you, let me say this:

A. It is my belief that a lot (not sure if most, but a lot) of men are like the men in the 40 Year Old Virgin, either a virgin (pretty rare but not as rare as you may think) pretty late in life, or B. (pretty common) Just as dysfunctional about sex as his friends were who were trying to get him laid.

"Don't worry man, I gotcha your back!"

THAT is the humor.

or

B. Like the married men in this movie. Reliving the days when they use to "score" when they were younger and unencumbered by "wives". . .only, maybe that was a fantasy? Not a reality?

Maybe you'll have to watch the movie since you are a regular contributor here, since I think the subject of lack in sex in marriage comes up here so much chronically.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Brennan said:


> Only saw Mamma Mia. Exactly how does THAT count as a hall pass? :scratchhead: The whole movie is dancing and singing and a gay mans fantasy movie.


isn't it about trying to figure out who the father is?


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

PS: In the end too, the sexes learn much about each other. The men learn the lesson about how they desire only their wives and want their family but also about how their behavior often drives women to give them a "Hall Pass."

I would say I was guilty as charged.

Really, the movie is more contemplative than on superficial examination.

But. . .you can go and just enjoy it on the silly level as well and not peer into the commentary. I think if you don't though, you are missing further humor.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Brennan,
> 
> Just go watch the movie. Trust me.
> 
> ...


Of course they want to be with their wives! We're hot and sexy and still pick up your socks from the bedroom floor. 
What irks me about movies like that though is the stereotype of wives NOT being like that. The constantly pissed off, sex withholding shrew of a woman that men just can't wait to get away from, if only for a day or a week. It's tiresome and Hollywood needs to pick a new line of thinking. On the flip side, advertising needs to find a new line of thinking when it comes to the bumbling idiot husband who cannot do anything without his wife "showing" him. It perpetuates the helpless male stereotype and the "mother" teaching him how it is done. 
Not so subtle message in both cases is the wife is someone to toss aside in search of new ***** and the husband is somebody to be taught, trained and molded into an obedient child. It's unoriginal and lame.
I'd like to see a movie where the wife isn't some ball busting harpy who is actually supportive and loving and the right hand person to her husband and the husband isn't some fool who let's his wife control him and tell him what to do but instead stands up as a man and gets the job done. Oh wait, a movie like that does exist. The King's Speech. That how _*I*_ role, baby.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Well Brennan,

You produce a movie like that and you have about as much of a success as Police Academy 7 - there is no conflict. The key to any good story is conflict, in this case, very "typical" marital conflict over sex.

I don't think the writers typecasted that woman from The Office and Christina Applegate necessarily as "harpies". . .you could say they were typical wives who took their husbands for granted and assumed they couldn't get any if their lives depended on it. So, they issue a Hall Pass.

They were proven right. . .but then again. . .proven wrong also.

Moral of the story among others - don't take your spouse for granted.

I also enjoyed a couple of exchanges by the two male characters - the one was when they were talking about how when they were teenagers and they figured when they got married, they wouldn't have to jerk off any more and how THAT was a fantasy.

The second scene is when they are about ready to give in on Day 5 and throw in the towel and the main character says, "Maybe we should call it quits, leave early and go back to our wives. I miss my wife and family."

His friend says, "No!!! If we do that, the balance of power shifts forever!!! Women would know then they need us, and will hold sex over our heads eternally."

Say what you want, but these writers hit upon what every man has had a dialogue on in his mind with Sex, Power, Lies, Videotapes, and Money.

If you want to shun the movie for whatever reason, it's your $11.00 but I think you could stand to go to the movies and laugh at yourself a little bit, Brennan. I laughed at myself. Just my opinion.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Well Brennan,
> 
> You produce a movie like that and you have about as much of a success as Police Academy 7 - there is no conflict. The key to any good story is conflict, in this case, very "typical" marital conflict over sex.
> 
> ...


Exactly Scanner! Women hold sex over men...the never ending stereotype. We are all just ball busting non-sexual women who "give" our husbands sex out of duty. We are all lazy in bed and think of England. So the man looks for something else but in the end is so "conditioned" by the ball and chain that he cannot follow through. Lovely message. 
I might be the odd one out on this forum but I have never been the typical wife and it is insulting to me to see my gender pigeonholed in this way. While the movie is no doubt funny, it does bother me that this continues the myth that women hold mens sexuality hostage and therefore men are all looking for an out. 
As for producing a movie with no conflict, apparently you haven't seen this masterpiece. It was made for under $14mm and prior to winning 4 Academy Awards, grossed $215mm. I am confident it left Police Academy 7 in the dust.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Brennan,

No, the message was that men are so in love and bonded to their wives (not conditioned) that they can't follow through. (along with being middle-aged lame)

I think that happened to be a lovely message.

And the fact that your movie won 4 Academy Awards and probably had no plot (no conflict) and was probably Artsy-Fartsy (ergo the awards) probably relegates it to the bin with Police Academy 7 in my book.

But if you think it's worth a rent, then I'll rent it. I"ll put it in my Netflix queue.

But bear in mind, a good comedy is harder to come by than a good drama.

People are full of drama. Good humor is rarer.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Hmmmm.

_Jan 2011 - Well, is there any point in writing a less than glowing review? The few that are here were found to be mostly not helpful but here goes. Oddly, this will be my first two for one review. The guy I went with fell asleep - he found it boring beyond words. I personally love history but I would say this story could have been told well in about 30 -45 minutes. There were many scenes that had little to do with the main story, which was about a King that had a speech impediment who reluctantly undergoes yet another treatment with a supposedly unconventional therapist. They also supposedly become friends for the rest of their lives. Which makes me think that a very good part of this film is simply conjured out of thin air since I doubt much of their private conversations were recorded anyplace. None of this diminishes the importance of the King's contribution to the war effort, and comforting the populace at a terrifying time. I also agree the perfomances and attention to details were very well done. I just don't think it is a two hour story._


Hmmm. . .based on this review, it appears the Academy is up to their usual tricks and picks.

But what can you expect when they gave _The Piano_ an Oscar? 

I don't about stereotypes, but I think I'd much rather pay $11.00 to see Jackie Chan in The Legend of the Drunken Warrior.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Scannerguard said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> _Jan 2011 - Well, is there any point in writing a less than glowing review? The few that are here were found to be mostly not helpful but here goes. Oddly, this will be my first two for one review. The guy I went with fell asleep - he found it boring beyond words. I personally love history but I would say this story could have been told well in about 30 -45 minutes. There were many scenes that had little to do with the main story, which was about a King that had a speech impediment who reluctantly undergoes yet another treatment with a supposedly unconventional therapist. They also supposedly become friends for the rest of their lives. Which makes me think that a very good part of this film is simply conjured out of thin air since I doubt much of their private conversations were recorded anyplace. None of this diminishes the importance of the King's contribution to the war effort, and comforting the populace at a terrifying time. I also agree the perfomances and attention to details were very well done. I just don't think it is a two hour story._
> 
> ...


Actually, the therapist took voluminous notes of his conversations with the king.

That said, I preferred True Grit over the King's Speech.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Nothing personal Brennan, but sometimes people take movies too serious. From what Scanner said, it isn't exactly what you say it is. It takes the premise you know, then the image men and women have of eachother, plays with it and produces an outcome quite a lot of people don't seem to know about.

To me, that is more interesting than the King's Speech. I'd say Toy Story 1-3 had about the same amount of drama and obviously more humor than the King's Speech, which has the benefit of being based on real events.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Comedies are very hard films to produce with success.

The Academy is also very biased in picking Artsy Fartsy Drama films for their oscars/best pictures, which is a gd shame, when you think about.

Even Shakespeare did comedies and tried to get literary messages through that way. Look at M*A*S*H, All in the Family, The Jeffersons. . .comedies got messages through humor during an intense time in Modern History that I don't think drama would have had the same impact.

That's why I prefer the People's Choice Awards or Golden Globe. . .seem much more grounded and a comedy is almost as likely to win an award as much as a drama.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

The King's Speech was a comedy in the darkest and most dramatic sense possible. Anybody who has seen it would have laughed their asses off. 
Scanner is trying to make a point about not taking movies too seriously but in the same thread calls that movie artsy fartsy. Double standard, much? 
I was simply saying that I get tired of the bull**** stereotype of the frigid wife and the bumbling husband....that is all.
I prefer a movie with grit, humor and something original.

**Wanted to add something...The Jeffersons were new and shocking because they pushed every boundary. Words like "******" were often tossed around to refer to a white man and it was pushing the envelope yet still being funny. The reason that show was so successful was because it was original. A bored husband seeking ***** on the side isn't original at all. It is old, tired, desperate and lame. Please don't confuse a BRILLIANT comedy like The Jeffersons and some idiotic mid life crisis man seeking strange as the same. The two aren't related in the slightest. One is comedic gold and the other is just pathetic.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Can't argue with a good movie and time out of the house.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Brennan said:


> The King's Speech was a comedy in the darkest and most dramatic sense possible. Anybody who has seen it would have laughed their asses off.
> Scanner is trying to make a point about not taking movies too seriously but in the same thread calls that movie artsy fartsy. Double standard, much?
> I was simply saying that I get tired of the bull**** stereotype of the frigid wife and the bumbling husband....that is all.
> I prefer a movie with grit, humor and something original.


King's Speech had some lighthearted (funny) bits, but didn't feel better to me then TS3. That one was amazing. It is so good while working on so many levels. 

But then again, I enjoy movies which try to push something new. I feel Pixar always try to top their last entry (except for cars, gawd, that one is bad). 

Not saying drama's suck, not at all. I enjoy them very much. But I feel they are often overrated and you often don't learn stuff from those. Most of the time you come out feeling bad for the character(s) instead of picking up on the lessons the creator might have tried to convey.

However, for dramas, King's Speech is up there 

And yes, it is overused, but if it tries something new, go ahead. Loathe 99% of the romantic comedies, but every once in a while one comes around which does it differently and blows you away. The Break Up is such a case. It shows miscommunication happening and how it causes a break up. They end up separated, but still in love. You can clearly see what could have been, what went wrong and the differences between men and women. The only thing wrong with that movie is Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Draguna said:


> King's Speech had some lighthearted (funny) bits, but didn't feel better to me then TS3. That one was amazing. It is so good while working on so many levels.
> 
> But then again, I enjoy movies which try to push something new. I feel Pixar always try to top their last entry (except for cars, gawd, that one is bad).
> 
> ...


I haven't seen a rom com in a long time that I liked. It always also has the same theme. Man tries and works his ass off to get the girl. Girl plays hard to get. Girl finally backs down and they ride off in to the sunset. Yeah, no thanks. 
Having said that, I LOVE suspense movies. Love, love, love them! Anybody ever see the movie The Game with Sean Penn and Michael Douglas? You can literally only see that movie one time and it is a rollercoaster ride from start to finish. Hubby and I rank that as our all time suspense/thriller movie....ever!  I guess I like a little mystery in my movie. I don't like the predictable and usual, like rom coms and men seeking younger women only to "figure out" they love their wives. Duh!


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Brennan said:


> I haven't seen a rom com in a long time that I liked. It always also has the same theme. Man tries and works his ass off to get the girl. Girl plays hard to get. Girl finally backs down and they ride off in to the sunset. Yeah, no thanks.
> Having said that, I LOVE suspense movies. Love, love, love them! Anybody ever see the movie The Game with Sean Penn and Michael Douglas? You can literally only see that movie one time and it is a rollercoaster ride from start to finish. Hubby and I rank that as our all time suspense/thriller movie....ever!  I guess I like a little mystery in my movie. I don't like the predictable and usual, like rom coms and men seeking younger women only to "figure out" they love their wives. Duh!


Well, don't wanna derail this thread, but the Break Up is good, in that they start together and slowly drift apart. As for the game, never seen it. See if I can rent it. My girl is way into horror and thrillers and there don't seem to be any good ones nowadays.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Draguna said:


> Well, don't wanna derail this thread, but the Break Up is good, in that they start together and slowly drift apart. As for the game, never seen it. See if I can rent it. My girl is way into horror and thrillers and there don't seem to be any good ones nowadays.


Trust me, Scanner doesn't mind derailed threads!  I saw the Break Up. Eh, not into it. The Game? It is a suspense/thriller NOT horror as I hate those but will leave you on the edge of your seat. Michael Douglas and Sean Penn....two amazing actors. The movie would have done a hell of a lot better in the theatres if they marketed it better. We heard about it from friends and at the end of the movie we just looked at each other with shock and stayed up for another hour talking about it. Hubby will tell you this is his favorite suspense movie of all time and when I say you can only watch it one time, believe me. The shock value is in the suspense. Brilliant, brilliant movie.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Ah, good 

Heh, saw TBP with my sister on DVD. We were analyzing everything. He did this, she interpreted as that, so then this and that. And because she wanted to make him jealous, she pushed him away etc. Dunno, the whole male female interaction did it for me. Felt realistic. But I can see it not being your kind of movie. 

As for my gf, horror and thriller don't need to be in the same. And she isn't into gore. I'm talking about movies like some Japanese horror stuff or the older horrors. Nowadays that stuff is focused on shock instead of suspense. Since you recommend it so much, I'll rent it immediately tomorrow. Should be fun. Expect to hear meh, ok or omgawseomsaucewtfbbq!!1!11!one!1 tomorrow 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Draguna said:


> Ah, good
> 
> Heh, saw TBP with my sister on DVD. We were analyzing everything. He did this, she interpreted as that, so then this and that. And because she wanted to make him jealous, she pushed him away etc. Dunno, the whole male female interaction did it for me. Felt realistic. But I can see it not being your kind of movie.
> 
> ...


Well hopefully you like/love it...if you don't you only lost 90 minutes of your life. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Would you mind citing other comedies where the main premise is a bunch of middle aged men who are given a "Hall Pass?"

Seemed rather original to me.

The only part I admit wasn't original was again, the "Friends" of the 2 main characters were dysfunctional, as per the 40 Year Old Virgin. . .in that, I suppose it could have been a "re-run."

And The Jeffersons were really a spinoff of All in the Family, which was really the pinacle comedy of the 70's. It gave the Black American perspective on racism and was humorous for sure, but I jsut don't think you top Archibald Bunker.

Now Brennan, git me a beeerrr, wud ya? And stifle. . .


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

Brennan said:


> I never understood the premise of a hall pass. So a wife offers it and the husband blows out a sigh of relief and goes about his business seeking strange. How would this not breed resentment in the wife? It might be funny movie entertainment but due to this movie, many people are talking about the concept like it is a good thing. I fail to see the hilarity of it when brought to real life, if anything, it becomes a chip to be cashed in later....when least expected.


:iagree:


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

Smackdown said:


> It sounds like a good movie. My wife gave me a free pass when she cheated but has since expired. I did look into having sex w/ another woman, she wanted to, she was there, I had a bed, I had protection, hell I had permission but I couldn't do it. I took a vow and it means something to me, even if my wife was there cheering me on I couldn't. Am I a failure? I think not, we all must do what we believe is best for our families and live w/ who we are.
> Mouse


 

smackdown, you're awesome


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> Now Brennan, git me a beeerrr, wud ya?


:lol:


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Look, people,

I know the concept is "controversial" - a "Hall Pass" - it's like that movie "Indecent Proposal" (a 3.5 star drama, I guess, out of 5), where the idea is supposed to shock the consumer a bit I suppose.

But try to get past that.

If you get past the immoral idea of Indecent Proposal, it was dealign the concept that money is an aphrodesiac to women, to some degree. . .but can only be carried so far. A good movie explores the human experience.

I think this did that but from a comic level.

I think I am a decent judge of humor and I am giving this my endorsement. OF course, not everyone is a 100% fan of my humor and I get that. 

But I think it's worth a try if you are a regular here at the Sex Forum since sex and married life are probably of interest to you.


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

I will make a point to go see it, I laughed my butt off when I watched 40 Year Old Virgin........


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Would you mind citing other comedies where the main premise is a bunch of middle aged men who are given a "Hall Pass?"
> 
> Seemed rather original to me.
> 
> ...



No need to school me in American sit com humor, Scanner. I could really run circles around you with my pop culture knowledge. Challenge? 
Hall Pass is as original as masturbation. Does American Pie 2 or 3 ,Old School or The Hangover come to mind. Overgrown frat boys or "men" who wish they were frat boys who want to relive the "glory days". Yeah, it's fun when you are young and lame as hell but worse when you are trying to do this at 40. 
I will agree to serve you a beer however. Problem is, I am wearing jeans and a tank top not the St. Pauli Girl garb. I doubt you will mind.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I have an idea for an original comedy that involves sex and marriage and women and courting.

In this movie, there is a Shrew. A man is dared the job of training the women of TAM, I mean, this Shrew. Throughout the movie, the woman shall be donning big floppy breasts all about in a corset to thereby make it get more and more sexual.

(I'll direct this too obviously; please step aside amateurs)

Sexual and romantic feeligns will develop between this man and the Shrew as the movie progresses, esp. as he dominates her.

I'll work out the ending later.

Brennan was asking for me to depart from stereotypes and gee whiz, all the men at the Men's Clubhouse think they've invented MANNING UP.

No, I invented it and they are obviously plaguarizing me.

But then again, Brennan would seem to prefer a movie about a young couple illfated falling in love who end up committing suicide in the end because their families could never get along.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Scanner, I'll get you a beer when typewhittyusername turns 21.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Brennan,

You can make any drama funny. . .you just put it to Benny Hill Music:

YouTube - War of the Worlds set to the Benny Hill Theme Song


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> I have an idea for an original comedy that involves sex and marriage and women and courting.
> 
> In this movie, there is a Shrew. A man is dared the job of training the women of TAM, I mean, this Shrew. Throughout the movie, the woman shall be donning big floppy breasts all about in a corset to thereby make it get more and more sexual.
> 
> ...


Scanner, when did you loose your cool? Yup, I admit I am responsible for all people who commit suicide. I wish it on all people.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll get him (Scannerguard) a beer when he learns to spell "plagiarize" on his own. 

Sorry, but I've got to give the Oscar to Brennan on this one. That shouldn't surprise the men. 

I watch the "Saw" movies when I want to laugh my azz off. Funniest stuff around, if you can stay awake long enough.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

major misfit said:


> I'll get him (Scannerguard) a beer when he learns to spell "plagiarize" on his own.
> 
> Sorry, but I've got to give the Oscar to Brennan on this one. That shouldn't surprise the men.
> 
> I watch the "Saw" movies when I want to laugh my azz off. Funniest stuff around, if you can stay awake long enough.


And your point would be what? :scratchhead:
Ass kicking boots in order??


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Brennan said:


> And your point would be what? :scratchhead:
> Ass kicking boots in order??


I'm glad you called me out on that one. I'm not in the best of moods tonite...I owe Scannerguard an apology.

Scannerguard..I apologize wholeheartedly. I wasn't trying to pick on you unnecessarily. Please accept.


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

Brennan said:


> Scanner, I'll get you a beer when typewhittyusername turns 21.


Awww, come on now, it was funny! P.s., I was 21 ten years ago 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Travellin pants of the Ya Ya sisterhood pissed me off royaly


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

No problem - I just thought this was witty banter

YouTube - Always Look On The Bright Side of Life

Brennan,

No, you don't get it. . .I was saying you would like a major drama like Romeo and Juliet whereas I would like a comedy like Taming of the Shrew.

I guess my humor was lost on you. My bad.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Hall Pass?

Guess I gave 'us' both one when we started swinging?

Don't know if I'd be comfortable with a Hall Pass just for him...but don't really know, haven't thought about it.

Right now, I think he's give me a Hall Pass or a Bus Pass at this point! LOL


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Scanner,
Your humor is never lost on me, I just like pounding your balls. I am TAM's appointed shrew afterall. Apparently I have big "floppy" breasts as well.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

This thread seems like one if those bad Fellini movies you're supposed to enjoy but do not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm still waiting for beer........


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Michzz,

No, you are enjoying the thread. . .you don't like to admit it. . .like you were a fan of _Saved By the Bell _and _Bruce Lee_ and _The Pet Shop Boys _.

You don't think you should be enjoying it. . .but you are. And you can't turn your eyes away.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Fine, quite your b!tchin'. Beers for everybody. Sheesh.
All I was getting at is the theme of ex-fratboy movies iritate me. I like a little more mystery and alot less obvious.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Of course they want to be with their wives! We're hot and sexy and still pick up your socks from the bedroom floor.
> What irks me about movies like that though is the stereotype of wives NOT being like that.


As with many stereotypes, they have a thread of truth in them that cause them to come to be in the first place. Threads of truth is where humor comes from. I wonder why that thread would be any more irksome than any other.



> The constantly pissed off, sex withholding shrew of a woman that men just can't wait to get away from, if only for a day or a week. It's tiresome and Hollywood needs to pick a new line of thinking.


Unfortunately, this line of thinking resonates with many people. That is why they think it is funny. So long as this resonates/ sells, Hollywood will continue to bring it.



> On the flip side, advertising needs to find a new line of thinking when it comes to the bumbling idiot husband who cannot do anything without his wife "showing" him. It perpetuates the helpless male stereotype and the "mother" teaching him how it is done.
> Not so subtle message in both cases is the wife is someone to toss aside in search of new ***** and the husband is somebody to be taught, trained and molded into an obedient child. It's unoriginal and lame.
> I'd like to see a movie where the wife isn't some ball busting harpy who is actually supportive and loving and the right hand person to her husband and the husband isn't some fool who let's his wife control him and tell him what to do but instead stands up as a man and gets the job done. Oh wait, a movie like that does exist. The King's Speech. That how _*I*_ role, baby.


I think looking to the media for a role model of ... anything is to look in the wrong direction. The media is in the business of business. They will continue to sell people what people buy. Many people are lemmings and believe in these stereotypes, live them every day.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Scannerguard said:


> Michzz,
> 
> No, you are enjoying the thread. . .you don't like to admit it. . .like you were a fan of _Saved By the Bell _and _Bruce Lee_ and _The Pet Shop Boys _.
> 
> You don't think you should be enjoying it. . .but you are. And you can't turn your eyes away.


It's a train wreck, Bruce Lee, sure. The others? Doubt it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

This post and the movie's premise made me remember an encounter I had with a woman in a playground 3 years ago.

I was at home with my 2 year old daughter, she was recovering from the flu and we were observing the rules on when or when not to bring your kids to daycare...

Anyway, she was fever free for over 24 hours and the Dr said it was OK to get her some fresh air, so we headed to the playground. She quickly met an older boy who was obviously starved for attention. The boy was trying to befriend anyone. He and my daughter started playing and his mother came over to talk to me. She was a bit of a kook, eccentric, academic and well off, if you know the Chestnut Hill part of Philly, you will know what I mean. 

She told me through conversation that her husband is given "24 hours every week where he doesn't have to be father or a husband. And I am just happy when I wake up on those mornings and he is beside me, because most of the time he comes in the house while I am making my son breakfast." 

I wish I could say that there were was a shred of doubt in my mind that she really lived like this, but there isn't...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Sad_in_NY said:


> This post and the movie's premise made me remember an encounter I had with a woman in a playground 3 years ago.
> 
> I was at home with my 2 year old daughter, she was recovering from the flu and we were observing the rules on when or when not to bring your kids to daycare...
> 
> ...


So the moral of that story is she is happy with the money and he is happy screwing around. Nice.


----------



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

Brennan said:


> So the moral of that story is she is happy with the money and he is happy screwing around. Nice.


My apologies, I didn't mean to include a moral or to allude to her happiness. In fact, I don't think she was happy, but she stayed. Even with her nanny in tow, her son was her "life". She told me that during the warmer months it is so he can golf, in the colder months he plays cards with his friends. But, if he goes out to a strip joint with his friends, cuz that's what you guys do when you get together, and can't make it home, that's OK" 

So without explicitly stating that she knows he is cheating on her, she knows that he is cheating on her.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, I ahve to say again, you all think that the movie stereotypecasted the cutie from the Office and Christina Applegate as harpies who deny their husbands sex. . .I didn't really get that impression.

If anything, they just kind of stereotypecasted them as "Normal Wives". . .tired of sex after parenting. . .sometimes that being a good excuse (the parenting). . .sometimes it NOT being such a good excuse. They had husbands who gawk at other women, which is a pretty "normal" behavior.

Sheesh. . .you make it sound like the writers made every black man a gansta rapper and every white dude an uptight businessman walking down the street with a breifcase.

You know what ME THINKS?

ME THINKS THE FORUM LADIES DOTH PROTEST TOO MUCH.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Dear God. . .I put The Kings Speech in my netflix queue and they are saying,

Based on your selection, you must like:

1. The Last Song
2. Young Victoria
3. The Duchess

This was obviously a cruel joke, hoisted upon me by the Ladies of the Forum, like sending me up to the front cashier to pay for some maxipads (extra thick).


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Okay, I ahve to say again, you all think that the movie stereotypecasted the cutie from the Office and Christina Applegate as harpies who deny their husbands sex. . .I didn't really get that impression.
> 
> If anything, they just kind of stereotypecasted them as "Normal Wives". . .tired of sex after parenting. . .sometimes that being a good excuse (the parenting). . .sometimes it NOT being such a good excuse. They had husbands who gawk at other women, which is a pretty "normal" behavior.
> 
> ...


Doth protest? Ok. Apparently you didn't see what I was saying in that I don't like stereotypes. That was it.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Sad_in_NY said:


> My apologies, I didn't mean to include a moral or to allude to her happiness. In fact, I don't think she was happy, but she stayed. Even with her nanny in tow, her son was her "life". She told me that during the warmer months it is so he can golf, in the colder months he plays cards with his friends. But, if he goes out to a strip joint with his friends, cuz that's what you guys do when you get together, and can't make it home, that's OK"
> 
> So without explicitly stating that she knows he is cheating on her, she knows that he is cheating on her.


Sad but apparently according to the movie, a "hall pass" makes marriages better.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

OK, way late in the game here but I have to chime in that The Game is a great movie. Though I will probably never watch it again because Sean Pean makes me want to puke. With the possible exception of Fast Times.. I will probably never watch any other movie he ever stars in.

Brennan. I actually agree with you on most of your post. I find the majority of these movies drivel, though I have not seen Hall Pass. Everyone told me how hilarious Wedding Crashers was and I thought it was one of the dumbest movies I've ever seen. But I do have to admit that I thought that 40 Year Old Virgin was pretty funny.


----------



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

Sounds like a fantastic film I really want to see it , but it is a film and if this happened in real life there would be more troubled marriages , anyone who gives their OH a hall pass just wants them out of the way for some reason.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

kendra2705 said:


> Sounds like a fantastic film I really want to see it , but it is a film and if this happened in real life there would be more troubled marriages , anyone who gives their OH a hall pass just wants them out of the way for some reason.


I take issue with the "anyone" statement here. DH has gotten hall passes. We called them kitchen passes. Don't know why. But in any event, it was certainly not a device to get rid of him!


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

Brennan said:


> All kidding aside, movies like Hall Pass and Hot Tub Time Machine, while hilarious and entertaining, do further perpetuate the stereotype of the bored husband who cannot wait to "break free" from their nagging/*****y/overbearing ball and chain and go out and find new and exciting. It is a tale as old as time and now people are talking about it like this should be a "solution" within long term marriages. Whose talking? Maxim, AskMen and other male oriented media. I wonder if this would be talking points if instead the movie was about bored wives who wanted to find new ****. I doubt men would view that as a comedy but rather a horror flick.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

It was a funny, stupid film that portrays the worst of men and why women are insane for loving them. It doesn't offend me. Laughing at human stupidity is great. Saturday Night Live is my continued, favorite example of this. If we can't laugh at ourselves and each other we're in big trouble.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Are you kidding? SNL hasn't been funny since about 1988! :sleeping:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

frustr8dhubby said:


> Are you kidding? SNL hasn't been funny since about 1988! :sleeping:



Yeah, I read that and thought SNL is still funny? Ashlee Simpson and Miley Cyrus count as entertainment? Bring back Akroyd, Martin, Short and Chase. THAT'S when it was funny.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

It has its moments but you have to stay current.

If you don't?

You end up pining away for the good old days.

Bring back the Smothers Brothers. 

D!ck in a Box was funny, Shweaty Balls was funny, etc.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

michzz said:


> It has its moments but you have to stay current.
> 
> If you don't?
> 
> ...


Okay, Balwin was funny but as a whole, Lorne hasn't found much talent to fill the shoes for many, many years.....Rock and Sandler not included. 
Man I am dating myself.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Hate to say it - but Chevy Chase was really never all that funny. I know he did some classic movies and skits. . .but if you really watch him. . .is he really that funny? Bob Newhart wasn't all that funny either. . .writing was good. . .can't say HE was that funny.

Some people have a natural gift for humor. . .others rely on writing.

Tom Hanks, Robin Williams, Martin Short, Eddie Murphy, Sam Kinneson, Jerry Seinfeld, Steve Martin- funny. Modern comdien I like - Steve Carrol (the guy from the office? Did I get his name right?)

Chevy Chase, Bob Newhart, Paul Hogan, Adam Sandler, and even Jim Carrey - not funny. Jim Carrey I guess was marginal - just got old pretty quickly.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Hate to say it - but Chevy Chase was really never all that funny. I know he did some classic movies and skits. . .but if you really watch him. . .is he really that funny? Bob Newhart wasn't all that funny either. . .writing was good. . .can't say HE was that funny.
> 
> Some people have a natural gift for humor. . .others rely on writing.
> 
> ...


I think Chase is in the same category as Seinfeld. Alone, not so funny. Surrounded by a brilliant cast = comedy gold.

Bring back John Cleese, Eric Idle and Michael Palin. Oh wait, wrong network.


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

I beg to differ, Chris Farley, (the skit with Patrick Swayze doing the chip n dale dancers HILARIOUS) Will Ferrell, Cheri Oteri, Molly Shannon, freakin weekend updates with Norm Mac Donald......WICKED funny....here's a throw back for you guys..... Phil Hartman, my fav.... the 80's sucked except for Phil..... *runs for cover*


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

typewittyusernamehere said:


> I beg to differ, Chris Farley, (the skit with Patrick Swayze doing the chip n dale dancers HILARIOUS) Will Ferrell, Cheri Oteri, Molly Shannon, freakin weekend updates with Norm Mac Donald......WICKED funny....here's a throw back for you guys..... Phil Hartman, my fav.... the 80's sucked except for Phil..... *runs for cover*


Okay, HOW did I forget about Hartman. Yes, he was truly funny, brilliant and beyond talented. He was also hilarious in News Radio. Anybody remember the episode when he buys a massage chair and then finds out the station isn't reimbursing him for it? 

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

LOOOVED News Radio. Andy **** even made me laugh....


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

typewittyusernamehere said:


> LOOOVED News Radio. Andy **** even made me laugh....


"Weeeeeeeeekeeeeennnnnndddd in Thaiiiiiiiiillllllaaaandddd".

Freaking killed me. 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL!!! I forgot about that one :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
I got tears..... I'm totally looking up some News Radio episodes now.......


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

typewittyusernamehere said:


> LOL!!! I forgot about that one :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> I got tears..... I'm totally looking up some News Radio episodes now.......


"Ah, two of the most exquisite pleasures known to modern man: tobacco and whatever it is this chair is doing to my pelvis."


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry I never found Phil Hartman that funny, nor do I think Will Ferrel is very funny. Now Norm MacDonald on Weekend Update, I have to admit was funny!

I still say pretty much after the Eddie Murphy years, it was over.. 

* I repeat, Buckwheat has been shot... *


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL!! *teeeaaaars* hulu.com has a TON of episodes....thanks for the reminder of a killer show.....


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

So, Draguna.....did ya watch the movie?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Uh Uh Uh SNL ALWAYS makes me laugh.

The recent one with Bill O'Reilly and President Obama? Or Obama singing about healthcare with the rapper in the background.

Michzz...**** in the box...SO FUNNY!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I saw Dana Carvey last night on Jimmie Fallon.

The both of them doing Tom Brokaw was priceless.

Church Lady, the BeeGees sendups?

Hello, they both were good on SNL.

The show always has a 10 percent gold, 90 percent sucks ratio.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

It does and the gold is worth the suck.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

No it used to be more gold less suck, now it's more suck less gold.. But maybe I'm just a cynic..  Come on, Bass-o-matic, that crap was just funny..


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

If the ratio is 90 suck to 10 percent awesome......the show sucks.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Not if the gold is valuable enough. Come on now, they never mined mines of gold that were 90% gold, 10% other. If they had, the gold would be worth nothing.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Well I have to be honest I don't see any of the gold anymore because I stopped even trying to watch it. Every time I turned it on it was SOOO inane that I just changed the channel.

Plus Bleach is on at Midnight and Bleach ROCKS!!!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't have tv here so we don't have the time table schedule that most people follow. We are Hulu/Sidereel/Netflix watching fools and I can always fit a clip in of SNL now and again.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

A 90% fail ratio makes it a fail. Add in that Gilly chick and the fail rate gets bumped to 100%. 

Bring back comedy!


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Hall Pass?
> 
> Guess I gave 'us' both one when we started swinging?


My DH does not have a jealous bone in his body. Since women in the 'style have an easier time then men, I had plenty of attention. He never cared if I wanted to roll solo. I very rarely did that. It just was not fun. But I decided to give him a pass one time. She made him dinner. I will never look at canned beef gravy and blue cheese the same way again. At least I knew she would never win him away over her cooking!

Anyway what is my point. I guess it is interesting for me to see the totally different attitude about sex with other people. If DH wanted a hall pass, we would discuss ground rules... That would be that. But he doesn't. But it seems obvious to me that our biology tends to make us want to sow our seeds in more than one field.



> Don't know if I'd be comfortable with a Hall Pass just for him...but don't really know, haven't thought about it.
> 
> Right now, I think he's give me a Hall Pass or a Bus Pass at this point! LOL


LOL! Hope not! Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Does it bother anyone that I get my news from the Colbert report usually while working out at the gym? 

I figure it's a Liberal's answer to Fox News. 

I don't have the most mature sense of humor. When we played rockband and my daughter and I were doing Spice Girls "I Wanna" (you know the song with the stupid zooma zoom ahhh part?). She was getting ready for a date and wanted to wear uggs and I said they were so over priced and ugly and should only be worn for comfort. We wore the Uggs on our head like a unicorn type attachment (not easy when she was trying to do the guitar part) and changed the lyrics to...I wanna I wanna I wanna I really wanna Uggs. Oh we were laughing hysterically.

Yes, as a teen, I could also be found wearing a lampshade on my head and going in to stores with a friend to ask if they had lightbulbs on sale...

I guess we all just have different types of humor. SNL for the WIN!


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Nah come on, I'm a 41 year old man and still laugh at fart jokes... 

Oh and I DO watch Fox News so watch out!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

frustr8dhubby said:


> Nah come on, I'm a 41 year old man and still laugh at fart jokes...
> 
> Oh and I DO watch Fox News so watch out!


Fart jokes are great. Buy a remote control fart machine, place it in your pocket and give the remote control to your child and go shopping with them. Then act surprised each time it goes off on the aisles while they giggle relentlessly...until they can't stop pressing the freaking button and you look like you got a real bad case of gas. It works every time and is really great if you're going to Taco Bell when going up to the order counter. 

Fox News = Really Bad Comedy! :smthumbup:


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Hehe, kids are AWESOME aren't they?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

frustr8dhubby said:


> Hehe, kids are AWESOME aren't they?


They ARE!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Buy one get one free whoopie cushion at Walgreens two day's ago. Used them on the boys while out at a restuarant last night. Got them back for years worth of pranks. Man were they shocked and embarrased. Element of surprise is key.
Still, nothing is quite as hilarious as Fox News. Teehee.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Pffft, freakin' liberals..


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL Brennan. You have to love the traditional, tried & true whoopie cushion!


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

major misfit said:


> I'm glad you called me out on that one. I'm not in the best of moods tonite...I owe Scannerguard an apology.
> 
> Scannerguard..I apologize wholeheartedly. I wasn't trying to pick on you unnecessarily. Please accept.


Really Major? It seems like you were joyously picking on him. At least you owned it and apologized.
I think that there is a lot of anger in this thread, which is not needed. Brennan, I understand that you do not like stereotypes and gender prejudice. However, it appears that you are taking the movie much too seriously.
I was once an angry and raging feminist. I eventually grew weary of fighting inequality all the time, because it will never be gone completely. It's just a comedy, Brennan. Relax.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, Brennan, sit on your whoopie cushion and relax. LOL


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Trenton said:


> LOL Brennan. You have to love the traditional, tried & true whoopie cushion!


You had to have seen their faces and the howls of laughter from the others. Those two have spent a life time making things difficult on me....starting with a hand in the Diaper Geenie and pulling out exactly what you think.
Whoopie cushion for the win. 
I'm tempted to have all 14 of us sit down on them at his high school graduation while yelling out his name.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice! My daughter once took poo out of her diaper and wiped it on the newly painted walls (thankfully it wasn't a recent encounter but one that happened when she was 1). Sigh...I love potty jokes.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Trenton said:


> Fart jokes are great. Buy a remote control fart machine, place it in your pocket and give the remote control to your child and go shopping with them. Then act surprised each time it goes off on the aisles while they giggle relentlessly...until they can't stop pressing the freaking button and you look like you got a real bad case of gas. It works every time and is really great if you're going to Taco Bell when going up to the order counter.
> 
> Fox News = Really Bad Comedy! :smthumbup:


LOL Oh Lord, my stomach was hurting from laughing at this. Farting is one of life's great pleasures. Jamaicans have a saying: "Let farts be free, cos farts killed Mary Lee." Not good to hold it in or you'll die! LOL LOL
Ok, I'm done now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Mrs.G said:


> LOL Oh Lord, my stomach was hurting from laughing at this. Farting is one of life's great pleasures. Jamaicans have a saying: "Let farts be free, cos farts killed Mary Lee." Not good to hold it in or you'll die! LOL LOL
> Ok, I'm done now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol::lol: Oh that is a good expression!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Trenton said:


> Nice! My daughter once took poo out of her diaper and wiped it on the newly painted walls (thankfully it wasn't a recent encounter but one that happened when she was 1). Sigh...I love potty jokes.


That's EXACTLY what our oldest did, grabbed it out of the "Genie" and rubbed it on the walls except the walls weren't freshly painted. They were after that! He also tried to eat it and if I ever see a Diaper Genie again, bile will rise up in to my throat and I will no longer be responsible for what happens. After that he climbed naked and "dirty" on to a 3 foot high teddy bear and tried to hump it. He was just over 1. Things to keep in mind for his graduation. 
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Brennan said:


> So the moral of that story is she is happy with the money and he is happy screwing around. Nice.


I guess it worked for her though, right? We all have a price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Brennan said:


> That's EXACTLY what our oldest did, grabbed it out of the "Genie" and rubbed it on the walls except the walls weren't freshly painted. They were after that! He also tried to eat it and if I ever see a Diaper Genie again, bile will rise up in to my throat and I will no longer be responsible for what happens. After that he climbed naked and "dirty" on to a 3 foot high teddy bear and tried to hump it. He was just over 1. Things to keep in mind for his graduation.
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Trying to hump the teddy bear might trump the diaper genie! :rofl:


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, gone for a few and missed so much. 

@Brennan: Wow, that movie had the second biggest Xanatos Gambit I've ever seen. The only one which had a bigger one is the magnificent Code: Geass. Have to say, I enjoyed the movie but it was not as shocking as what you described. Could see it coming all the way till the end (except for the party that is). But still, enjoyed the he'll out of it 

@stuffaboutfoxandhumor: SNL is not so funny. Never seen the old ones but the new ones don't really make me laugh. 

As for Fox News, what a load of crap. Seriously. Not just Fox though. Others as well. My god, the US news channels don't report on the important stuff, seem to be biased, cut important news short to cover miss Lohan/Charlie Sheen, twist facts in their favor and try to push their opinion on people and are all about creating fear. The teaser segments in which they post a news story as a question, so they cannot be held accountable for planting ideas in people's heads are also stupid (Does sending your kid to a public school get them raped by the whole Pentagon? Shocking story afte the break!) And the worst part, some anchors/hosts don't seem to know what they are talking about. 

I don't know if I'm overreacting but I am so glad for CNN international which cuts out the massive amount of BS. And even then, the Dutch news programs and BBC news still beat them with both hands tied behind their backs. 

And yes, The Daily Show and Colbert Report seem to be the most reliable source in the US for accurate facts, fact checking and as they say, the voice of reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Colbert for the WIN!


----------

